# Newb question: What size staples should I use to install vapour barrier?



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

I will be attaching it to wood 2x4s.

TIA.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

I bought 1/2" T50 staples, I was wondering should I have went with 3/8" staples or does it not make a difference?


----------

